# Welches Programm bingt System zum Absturz?

## ok

Seit dem ich einen zusätzlichen Monitor an meinem Laptop angeschlossen habe stürzt mein System nach einiger Zeit (ca. 1 - 2 Stunden) ohne Eingriff ab. Da es nur passiert wenn ich nichts mache kann ich nicht genau sagen wann bzw. wie lange es dauert bis es geschieht. Die Monitore sind dunkel und die Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr, auch nicht dies Feststelltaste oder die SysRq Tasten...

Zuerst vermutete ich "DPMS" in der xorg.conf, aber auch nachdem ich dies abgeschalten habe hat sich nichts gebessert. Jetzt vermute ich einen der Bildschirmschoner. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit festzustellen welches Programm den Absturz verursacht oder welche Programme aktiv waren?

----------

## Finswimmer

Per ssh einloggen und alle möglichen Logs rüberkopieren. Evtl siehst du dann den Anfang vom Ende  :Wink: 

Also evtl einen Anfang vom Kernelpanic in /var/log/messages.

Tobi

----------

## ok

Leider reagiert der Rechner nicht mal mehr auf einen 'ping'. 

Er ist komplett eingefroren nur der Ventilator bläst munter vor sich hin...

----------

## mrsteven

Mmmmh, prinzipiell sollte kein normales Programm in der Lage sein den Rechner so runterzureißen... Das Problem muss beim X-Server oder Kernel liegen, ich vermute beim X-Server.

Also die Standardfragen: Welche Versionen von X-Server und Grafiktreiber verwendest du? Was ist das überhaupt für ein Grafikchip?

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

was mich noch interessieren würde, welche Kernelversion du verwendest. Hast du den Kernel selbst gebaut oder ist es ein Genkernel.

MfG

----------

## Necoro

/me mutmaßt mal einen ATI-Treiber ... die tun sowas ab und zu mal ...

----------

## musv

Keine Lösung - nur mal ein Erfahrungsbericht.

Vor längerer Zeit wollte ich mal einen 3. Monitor anschließen. Dazu hatte ich mir 'ne PCI-Graka geholt. War eine uralte S3-Virge. Installation ging wunderbar. Nur hatte sich der X-Server gleich beim Starten aufgehängt. War damals ein Bug von Xorg-7.0. Sollte angeblich ab 7.1 behoben werden. Ich hab's danach aber nicht mehr ausprobiert. 

Anhand der Symptome würde ich eigentlich am ehesten auf ein Temperaturproblem tippen. Wenn meine Kiste (allerdings ein Desktoprechner) bissel verdreckt ist, dazu bei hohen Raumtemperaturen irgendwas Gemeines compilieren muß (seamonkey, gtk+), dann schaltet die Kiste auch nach einer Weile hab. D.h. im Gkrellm seh ich irgendwas von 74 oder 76°C CPU-Temperatur, und nichts reagiert mehr. 

Meine Vermutungen daher (Such Dir eins davon aus  :Smile: ):

1. Temperaturproblem

2. Bug im Xorg

3. Bug im Grafikkartentreiber

4. Graka hinüber

5. Der Monitor schickt bissel zuviel Strom an den Laptop

6. Das VGA-Kabel hat'n Kurzschluß

Wäre aber trotzdem mal schön, ein paar technische Daten zu hören. Vielleicht kann man sich da mehr draus nehmen.

----------

## amne

Um was für Hardware handelt es sich denn genau?

----------

## hoschi

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Mmmmh, prinzipiell sollte kein normales Programm in der Lage sein den Rechner so runterzureißen... Das Problem muss beim X-Server oder Kernel liegen, ich vermute beim X-Server.
> 
> Also die Standardfragen: Welche Versionen von X-Server und Grafiktreiber verwendest du? Was ist das überhaupt für ein Grafikchip?

 

Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen dem Base-System und X11 habe, tippe ich blind auf X11  :Wink: 

----------

## ok

Danke für die vielen Antworten, konnte leider nicht schneller antworten.

Bisher hatte ich noch einen 2.6.22.1 Kernel (von kernel.org) mit ck - patches.

Ich habe jetzt den aktuellen 2.6.22.2 Kernel (auch kernel.org) ohne patches installiert, leider noch immer das gleiche Problem, nach ca. 2 Stunden Bildschirmschoner (xscreensaver, im KDE ist der Bildschirmschoner ausgeschalten) friert mein System ein. Wenn ich aber diesmal die Feststelltaste gedrückt habe hat die LED mit dem 'A' angefangen zu blinken und ich konnte das System mit Sysrq -b neu starten (sync und remount readonly hat glaube ich nicht funktioniert, zumindest keine Rückmeldung).

Jetzt halte ich es wieder für möglich es könnte doch etwas mit Powermanagement zu tun habe, da es immer nach ca. 2h Stunden passiert. Habs zwar überall ausgeschalten aber vielleicht habe ich etwas übersehen oder fglrx ignoriert die Einstellungen.

Nach dem Neustart von CD konnte ich nichts besonderes in den Logs bemerken, außer dass alle 20 Sekunden mehrere ACPI Einträge in messages geschrieben wird, hat aber wohl nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun.

Mein Systemdaten:

```

uname -a

Linux genlap2 2.6.22.2 #3 PREEMPT Sat Aug 11 21:17:41 CEST 2007 i686 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Xorg -version:

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux genlap2 2.6.22.2 #3 PREEMPT Sat Aug 11 21:17:41 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 28 July 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

fglrxinfo:

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 Series

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6650 (8.39.4)

display: :0.0  screen: 1

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string:

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6650 (8.39.4)

```

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.3.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22.2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22.2 i686 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 11 Aug 2007 09:03:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

LANG="en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa apache2 asf audacious avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus directfb dri dtaus dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif extrafilters fbcon ffmpg firefox flac foomatic fortran gdbm gif gimp glitz gpm gtk2 hal hbci iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog java jce jpeg jpeg2k kde kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libcaca logitech-mouse lzo mad midi mjpeg mmx mmxext modplug mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ofx ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png postgres ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slp sndfile snmp spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vcd vim vim-syntax vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma x86 xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon vga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller

00:0c.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

00:13.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

```

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich weiss, es klingt verallgemeinernt, aber ich kann nicht anders: Ich hasse VIA!!!!!

Die Chipsaätze und die Treiber sind bockschlecht.

----------

## UTgamer

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich weiss, es klingt verallgemeinernt, aber ich kann nicht anders: Ich hasse VIA!!!!!
> 
> Die Chipsaätze und die Treiber sind bockschlecht.

 

Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu! Sobald ich APM oder ACPI auf meinem VIA-Board aktiviere läuft kein Kernel selten länger als 30 min stabil, der Durchschnitt beträgt auch rund 2 St. bis zum Absturz. Der muß sehr gut gelaunt sein um 4 St. zu erreichen.

Aber probier mal einen 2.6.19ner Kernel, die sind richtig stabil, nur um zu vergleichen. Auf meinem VIA (echter Schrott) schaft der 2.6.19ner auch mal mehr als 4 St. max Zeit, was die anderen Kernel nicht schaffen.  :Wink: 

Alle APM und ACPI Funktionen im Kernel sind auf diesem herausgenommen, also nicht existent. Nur so habe ich die 0,5-4 St. max überschreiten können.

----------

## Max Steel

Hmm ich hab auch einen Via-Chipsatz und mein Rechner läuft und läuft und läuft.

Tagelang.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8375 [KM266/KL266] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

00:0b.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c825 (rev 02)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233A ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

00:11.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 23)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 40)

00:13.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

```

----------

## think4urs11

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *SvenFischer wrote:*   Ich weiss, es klingt verallgemeinernt, aber ich kann nicht anders: Ich hasse VIA!!!!!
> 
> Die Chipsaätze und die Treiber sind bockschlecht. 
> 
> Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu! Sobald ich APM oder ACPI auf meinem VIA-Board aktiviere läuft kein Kernel selten länger als 30 min stabil, der Durchschnitt beträgt auch rund 2 St. bis zum Absturz. Der muß sehr gut gelaunt sein um 4 St. zu erreichen.

 

Stimmt, ist sehr verallgemeinert; hier läuft ein Mini-ITX mit Via-Chipset und aktivem ACPI - aktuell 80 Tage Uptime; allerdings auch mit einem archaischen 2.6.17er Kernel und ohne X.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Joup, ich kann mich über meine Rechner mit VIA KT-600 Chipsatz auch nicht beklagen.

----------

## Finswimmer

```
$/usr/sbin/lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0c.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
```

Nie Probleme gehabt. 

2.6.21-suspend2-r6

Hibernate geht super. 

Schon Uptimes bis zu 100 Tagegehabt. No Problem.

Tobi

----------

## mrsteven

 *ok wrote:*   

> Nach dem Neustart von CD konnte ich nichts besonderes in den Logs bemerken, außer dass alle 20 Sekunden mehrere ACPI Einträge in messages geschrieben wird, hat aber wohl nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun.

 

Na da wird's interessant...  :Wink:  Was sind das für Meldungen?

Versuch mal ACPI zu deaktivieren und den offenen Treiber zu nehmen  :Arrow:  wieder 2 potentielle Fehlerquellen weniger...

----------

## Loci79

 *ok wrote:*   

> Leider reagiert der Rechner nicht mal mehr auf einen 'ping'. 
> 
> Er ist komplett eingefroren nur der Ventilator bläst munter vor sich hin...

 

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ursache war ein defekter RAM-Riegel. Leider hat memtest86+ auch bei mehrstündigen Tests nicht gezeigt, daß der Riegel defekt wäre. Erst als ich den defekten Riegel entfernt hatte, war das System wieder stabil. Ein Bekannter hat dann den Speicher in seinem Windows-System getestet und dort wollte Windows nicht mal mehr hochfahren mit dem defekten Teil.

Symptome waren bei mir ähnlich wie bei dir: Rechner komplett eingefroren, keine Reaktion auf SysRQ, Ping etc., keine Einträge in den Logs (bei mir waren nicht mal ACPI-Einträge o.ä. zu finden). Die Zeit bis zum Freeze lag zwischen 30min und 12h. Absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.

Gruß

Loci

----------

## ok

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Na da wird's interessant... :wink: Was sind das für Meldungen?
> 
> ...

 

Hier sind die letzten Zeilen der /var/log/messages (Zeilennummern sind vom vim):

```
2549 Aug 11 20:09:20 genlap2 acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2550 Aug 11 20:09:40 genlap2 acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2551 Aug 11 20:09:40 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2500[102:1002]

 2552 Aug 11 20:09:40 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2762[0:0]

 2553 Aug 11 20:09:40 genlap2 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2554 Aug 11 20:09:40 genlap2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

 2555 Aug 11 20:09:40 genlap2 acpid: action exited with status 0

 2556 Aug 11 20:09:40 genlap2 acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2557 Aug 11 20:10:01 genlap2 acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2558 Aug 11 20:10:01 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2500[102:1002]

 2559 Aug 11 20:10:01 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2762[0:0]

 2560 Aug 11 20:10:01 genlap2 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2561 Aug 11 20:10:01 genlap2 acpid: action exited with status 0

 2562 Aug 11 20:10:01 genlap2 acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2563 Aug 11 20:10:01 genlap2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

 2564 Aug 11 20:10:20 genlap2 acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2565 Aug 11 20:10:20 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2500[102:1002]

 2566 Aug 11 20:10:20 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2762[0:0]

 2567 Aug 11 20:10:20 genlap2 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2568 Aug 11 20:10:20 genlap2 acpid: action exited with status 0

 2569 Aug 11 20:10:20 genlap2 acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2570 Aug 11 20:10:20 genlap2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

 2571 Aug 11 20:10:40 genlap2 acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2572 Aug 11 20:10:40 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2500[102:1002]

 2573 Aug 11 20:10:40 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2762[0:0]

 2574 Aug 11 20:10:40 genlap2 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2575 Aug 11 20:10:40 genlap2 acpid: action exited with status 0

 2576 Aug 11 20:10:40 genlap2 acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2577 Aug 11 20:10:40 genlap2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

 2578 Aug 11 20:11:00 genlap2 acpid: received event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2579 Aug 11 20:11:00 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2500[102:1002]

 2580 Aug 11 20:11:00 genlap2 acpid: notifying client 2762[0:0]

 2581 Aug 11 20:11:00 genlap2 acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

 2582 Aug 11 20:11:00 genlap2 logger: ACPI event unhandled: processor CPU0 00000080 00000000

 2583 Aug 11 20:11:00 genlap2 acpid: action exited with status 0

 2584 Aug 11 20:11:00 genlap2 acpid: completed event "processor CPU0 00000080 00000000"

```

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Versuch mal ACPI zu deaktivieren und den offenen Treiber zu nehmen :arrow: wieder 2 potentielle Fehlerquellen weniger...

 

Ich habe ziemlich lange gebraucht, damit ich mit fglrx zwei Monitor mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen und OpenGL benutzen kann; beide Monitor zeigen einen eigenen Desktop.

Ich habe gelesen, dass xinerama nur ohne 3D (OpenGL) funkt. *gentoo-wiki.com wrote:*   

> You can use multiple monitors without the proprietary drivers, by enabling xinerama, but you lose 3D acceleration by doing it this way.

 Da ich aber zwei unabhängige Desktops nutze, brauch ich überhaupt xinerama?

----------

## UTgamer

 *ok wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Na da wird's interessant...  Was sind das für Meldungen?
> 
> ... 
> 
> Hier sind die letzten Zeilen der /var/log/messages (Zeilennummern sind vom vim):
> ...

 Das ACPI macht ja nichts mit den Events, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, es verwaltet immer und immer wieder den gleichen Event. Warum kann ich aber nicht sagen, wahrscheinlich wird er ignoriert oder nicht verstanden.

Steht dort in dieser Datei den etwas womit er etwas anfangen kann?

executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh processor CPU0

Bei mir steht in der Datei follgendes:

```
#!/bin/sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

# Take care about the way events are reported

ev_type=`echo "$1" | cut -d/ -f1`

if [ "$ev_type" = "$1" ]; then

   event="$2";

else

   event=`echo "$1" | cut -d/ -f2`

fi

case "$ev_type" in

    button)

        case "$event" in

            power)

                logger "acpid: received a shutdown request"

                /sbin/init 0

      break

                ;;

             *)

                logger "acpid: action $2 is not defined"

                ;;

        esac

    ;;

    *)

        logger "ACPI group $1 / action $2 is not defined"

        ;;

esac
```

Sogesehen wenn das Event nicht shutdown ist, wirds ignoriert.  :Wink: 

 *ok wrote:*   

> Ich habe ziemlich lange gebraucht, damit ich mit fglrx zwei Monitor mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen und OpenGL benutzen kann; beide Monitor zeigen einen eigenen Desktop.
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dass xinerama nur ohne 3D (OpenGL) funkt. *gentoo-wiki.com wrote:*   You can use multiple monitors without the proprietary drivers, by enabling xinerama, but you lose 3D acceleration by doing it this way. Da ich aber zwei unabhängige Desktops nutze, brauch ich überhaupt xinerama?

 xinerama verwaltet die Ausgabe von einem X-Server.

Startest du einen zweiten X-Server für die Ausgabe auf den 2. Monitor brauchst du Xinerama nicht.

----------

## Wolle

 *ok wrote:*   

> Leider reagiert der Rechner nicht mal mehr auf einen 'ping'. 

 

Ich kämpfe auch gerade mit so einer Kiste: Mainboard Jetway 7F4K1G2E-PB (Mini-ITX, VIA Chipsatz, VIA Esther processor). Aufgaben: samba, ssh, ntp, dnsmasq(dns, dhcp), openvpn. Kein X.

Am 15.03.2007 ausgeliefert mit gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5. Im April neu gestartet wegen Austausch von Netzwerkkomponenten im Server-Schrank.

Am 20.06.2007 System aktualisiert (57 Pakete, u.a. Kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r8 (reboot)).

Danach wurde das System regelmäßig aktualisiert (u.a. 23.07. gentoo-sources-2.6.21-r4 (reboot), 24.07. bash-3.2_p17, 02.08. udev-104-r13, 03.08. openssh-4.6_p1-r2).

Am 05.08.2007 habe ich smartmontools-5.36-r1 installiert und smartd gestartet. Ich hatte etwas Probleme mit der SATA-Platte und habe irgendwas an ACPI rumgestellt (nächstes Mal schreibe ich sowas mit auf - diesmal ist die Info halt weg, ich weiß das nicht mehr genau). Reboot.

Am 06.08.2007 ist das System das erste Mal eingefroren (ich glaube Ping ging noch - weiß ich aber leider auch nicht mehr genau).

Am 11.08 ist die Kiste wieder verreckt. Ich hab jetzt erst einmal den smartd abgeschaltet.

Potentiell ist mein Backup-Script verdächtig. Die letzten Einträge im syslog sind:

```
Aug 11 01:30:01 miniserv cron[19694]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons &&

 /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 11 01:40:01 miniserv cron[19706]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons &&

 /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 11 01:40:01 miniserv cron[19708]: (root) CMD (/usr/local/bin/DailyBackup)

Aug 11 11:06:32 miniserv syslog-ng[4656]: syslog-ng version 1.6.11 starting

```

 Das Log des Backup-Scripts sagt allerdings, dass das Script sauber zuende gekommen ist. Allerdings sehen die Logs vom 06.08. identisch aus, auch das Backup als letzte Aktion sauber gelaufen - Am 18.06. habe ich das Backup-Script das letzte Mal verändert, es läuft täglich.

Wenn denn auch ACPI verdächtig ist: Seit Kernel 2.6.21 gibt es ein CONFIG_SATA_ACPI. Was macht das? Kann ich das einfach mal abschalten, oder findet die Kiste dann die SATA-Platte nicht mehr?

----------

## ok

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Bei mir steht in der Datei follgendes:
> 
> ...
> 
> Sogesehen wenn das Event nicht shutdown ist, wirds ignoriert. ;)
> ...

 Bei mir ist es auch so.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Startest du einen zweiten X-Server für die Ausgabe auf den 2. Monitor brauchst du Xinerama nicht.

 Gibt es hierfür ein HowTo? Dann könnte ich auf dem 2. Monitor auch einen anderen WM starten und vielleicht sogar unter einem anderen Benutzer?

Aber nochmals zur meiner Ursprungsfrage, kann ich feststellen welches Programm mein System zum Absturz bingt? Ich benutze manchmal kexec zum Neutstart und da gibt es doch auch die Möglichkeit einen Dump zu erstellen, hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Wenn ja wie und würde mir das etwas bringen ohne mehrere Tage mich damit beschäftigen zu müssen?

----------

## UTgamer

Zu den SYSabstürzen fällt mir momentan auch nichts mehr ein, außer wie auf meinem Schrottsystem einfach APM und ACPI hinauszubefördern.

 *ok wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Bei mir steht in der Datei follgendes:
> 
> ...
> 
> Sogesehen wenn das Event nicht shutdown ist, wirds ignoriert. 
> ...

 

Auf die Schnelle fand ich dieses Wiki, das es von Ubuntu ist stört die Konfiguration des Xservers aber nicht.

Der Unterschied ist anstatt Xinerama zu konfigurieren eben TwinView zu konfigurieren. Gab auch irgendwo ein Wiki für Gentoo, tut sich bei Verwendung von Xorg aber nichts.

----------

## ok

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Auf die Schnelle fand ich dieses Wiki, das es von Ubuntu ist stört die Konfiguration des Xservers aber nicht.

 Welches Wiki?

Edit: TwinView ist doch Nvidia, ich hab aber eine ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

----------

## UTgamer

Ups Link vergessen zu posten:    :Confused: 

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview

Da heist das nur anders, die Einstellungen für Xorg sollten aber sehr ähnlich sein.

Eventuel tut ja auch bereits dieser Beitrag, schmeiß einfach mal deine Suchmaschine an.

http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=13895

----------

